# Advent Monza T100 restart loop



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

My laptop keeps booting up but once it gets to the screen where (logo) "Advent" is displayed the screen goes dim and then restarts and keeps doing this loop? I had issues trying to start up windows last week, this is when when I booted up everything would be fine, login fine, but when I get to the desktop it would display a black screen, I tried fixing it but soon gave up  after I tried booting up and it put me into a Automatic Repair boot loop and that's when I completely gave up! But this week I was determined to fix it but when I booted up it only displayed "advent" and then the screen goes dim and restarts and it keeps doing it!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Lets try doing a hard reset on the Laptop

This will work for Laptops that have a removable battery
Remove the Battery
Unplug the Power Adapter/charger
Now hold the Power Button down for 60 seconds - let go of the Power Button

Now Put back JUST the power adapter/charger back into the Laptop
Start the Laptop up
If it now Starts up OK
we know its working and can put the battery back in - But first we need to use the normal windows Shutdown on the Laptop, before we can put the battery back in.
So, run the shutdown , when the laptop turns off completely
remove the power adapter/charger lead again

Put the Battery back into the laptop
Put the power adapter/charger back into the laptop
Now see if laptop starts {sometimes batteries can fail and stop the Laptop starting}
If the PC starts OK with the battery , then all should be fixed

=================================================================


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

That didn't work! It's doing the same thing again but this time without the battery being in, screen still boots to the "Advent" screen but then still goes dim and restarts the loop again


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

I should mention as well when the laptop was previously working and I could get on the desktop it would say the battery is plugged in but was not charging?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you create a recovery media set for the laptop - usually you are asked to create this when first set-up ?


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

Maybe, I was my sisters laptop beforehand and I do have the two discs that came with the laptop but I'm not sure if she ever did a recovery thing?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what are the 2 discs labels as ?


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

I wouldn't know they both are not labelled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

These are 2 blank disks provided for you to use to create the recovery media, very unusual, BUT did your sister actually bother to do this step.
Its clear she needed to , otherwise ,the disk would not have been supplied and it also explains how to - quite and important step

If not , then you are probably a little stuck

it appears the PC upgraded to Windows 10 , from windows 8

download and create the media creation tool for windows 10 from here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

you may be able to run the repair option from that media , OR re-install windows 10
BUT you may lose all your installed programs and any data.
Windows 10 will offer an option to try and keep your data, BUT there is no gurantee it will, so you may need to use your Data backup and re-install your programs
I'm assuming you do have a backup of your important data ?


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah before this all happened I took everything that was important and copied it and put it onto my other laptop, if there is a way where I can completely reset the whole laptop I would rather that, there's nothing that I need on there.


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

Should I download that on my other laptop and put it on a USB?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, download the Media tool , create the USB bootable windows 10 
and then use that to do a clean install of windows 10

http://www.howtogeek.com/224342/how-to-clean-install-windows-10/

You may need to see if you can enter the UEFI/Bios on the laptop and see if you can change the Boot order , so that the USB is first
If there is a hardware issue on the laptop, then its still not going to work

http://www.howtogeek.com/175649/what-you-need-to-know-about-using-uefi-instead-of-the-bios/


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

I downloaded onto my USB and plugged it in and accessed UEFI/BIOS booted it as Number 1 but it didn't do anything other than the reoccurring restart loop..


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

When you mean hardware issues, what could that be??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the laptop itself, components within the laptop and if they need a repairing or replacement, if that is economical to repair, the cost to get someone to fix, maybe higher than getting a replacement


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I downloaded onto my USB and plugged it in and accessed UEFI/BIOS booted it as Number 1 but it didn't do anything other than the reoccurring restart loop..


it maybe overheating or other hardware error , thats then making the laptop restart before it access the software
Does it have a harddrive light showing at all - so that if the harddrive is accessed it flashes
or a light on the USB device that lights/flashes when accessed

When you accessed the UEFI/BIOS 
did it show a harddrive at all 
does it show temperatures , often there are temp and voltage info showing

will it stay with the configuration open and not shut down


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

Does this help?


----------



## Louis26654 (Feb 1, 2017)

whn it boots up the led is blue and the fan runs perfectly, but then the light blinks and the fan restarts, I'll try and upload a video asap


----------

